
Foreign Aid Kills - ElectronShak
https://cei.org/blog/foreign-aid-kills
======
30minAdayHN
Similar thing is observed with cause driven eCommerce like Toms shoes and
clothes dropped in donation bins. These get donated in massive volumes to
poorer nations which ultimately kill the local clothes / shoes market.

